# Kona lava dome project.



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

So im having issues with my p2 fork having a star nut inside it. Im trying to upgrade the stem with a stem adaptor but im not sure if i hace to cut the star nut out of the fork or not. I will post pictures later.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry, I'm missing something.

You have a P2 fork, which, because it has a star nut in it, is obviously set up for threadless stems and headsets and therefore wouldn't have a thread cut on it.

What do you mean you want to upgrade the stem with a stem adapter? Upgrade from a threadless stem to what?

Do you mean a stem adapter that allows you to run threadless stems on a fork set up for threaded headsets and quilled stems?

Yeah, get some photos up later, that would help. :thumbsup:

Grumps


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

Here they are. I want yo upgrade to a modern stem and bar. But i cant due to this issue i have with the fork.


----------



## UEDan (Apr 11, 2010)

Freddy, that is a 1 inch threadless fork. You don't need the adapter you got from STR.
You'll just need a shim for the stem.. like this one:
Amazon.com: Thomson Bicycle Step Shim (1 to 1-1/8-Inch, Black): Sports & Outdoors

The pictures on facebook make it really look like a threaded stem.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Aye. As above.

The steerer tube of the fork extends up past the top of the headset and the stem clamps to that.

The adapter you have is used when you have a threaded headset/fork which doesn't extend above the top of the headset. The stem has a quill that slots into the fork. So the adapter is redundant.

If the fork is 1" and the stem is for 1 1.8" steerers, you need a shim.

Rather than type out a whole bunch of info with typos and screwed up wording that will probably confuse the issue, I'll post this link which says it all better than I ever could. It should help you understand the difference between the 2 headset types and their anatomy and adjustment and if you have any questions that we can help with, yell out. Or even better, post them up. 

Servicing Bicycle Headsets

Grumps


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

Dang. If thats all i need then perfect but what if i want to upgrade to a suspension fork? Because im debading on it.


Sorry guys ive never built a bike before let alone ride enough to master it so thats why all the noob questions.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Actually, one question, is the frame AND fork both 1" thread less? If you don't know or aren't sure maybe another Kona-phile can pipe in with the answer.

1" threadless suspension forks of any quality can be hard to find. Some from years ago may be able to resurrected but that really is a topic of its own. A forum search for 1" suspension fork might net some results.

I'd be sticking with the P2 fork, which is one of the better rigid forks ever made.

Grumps


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Uncle Grumpy said:


> I'd be sticking with the P2 fork, which is one of the better rigid forks ever made.
> 
> Grumps


Or at least one of the more plentiful


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like it fits the forks perfectly without the adapter. All i have to do is find some spacers.


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

Been stripping the paint off it with sandpaper since i dont have money even for paint remover



















The seatpost doesnt come out so im going to have to get the torch to pull it out.


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds like a lot of work. Curious why you need to strip the paint off? Is it just me, or is part of the upper headset assembly missing in the last pic?

frog


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

1 cog frog said:


> Sounds like a lot of work. Curious why you need to strip the paint off? Is it just me, or is part of the upper headset assembly missing in the last pic?
> 
> frog


The paint was really bad. Faded, cracked and had tons of surface rust. Ir just didnt look good.

And yes it is missing. Its just a mock up of the bar and stem


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

Ordered some new headset spacers and cap from ebay and also began painting the damn thing. Perfect weather because it dries in minutes. Gonna let it sit for about a month before i piece it together so the paint can cure. I also need some tools to remove the old school cranks and bb. The rear wheel is completely busted so i need one as well. And im doing all of this with a tight budget.

This is the colour i went with.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

And better get more sandpaper to get the paint off that lower fork race...and brake posts.


----------



## fred lagunas (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah i already took care of that.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

DO NOT Torch your frame in an attempt to get the seat post out...We can help you do it with no harm done to the frame and may even help save the seat post....

There is another post on this where an Air Tool Hammer Jack was used successfully.

Sorry I don't know the link and have to upgrade my 1977 Moto Bacon for my half way to eternity ride next week or I would stay logged on to help...

Good luck. I've got a restored Kona or 2 under my belt and know how it goes...


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking good.

Get some Klean Strip, it's only $4.99.

Sanding a frame like that is crazy.



Tom


----------

